# New home!



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

okay, so if youre looking for a huge backstory, look at "broke college student" in habitats. 

Short version: 1gal leaked, new tank next day, 2gal, too little decoration, 4 days later (today) went and got new decor and now hes a happy little fishie!


inside the pot =D









oh, hello!









pretty shiny things XD









I put his two favorite marble things inside =3









"see my new tank? nifty huh?"









ZOOOOOMMM!









whatcha think?


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Love it looks amazing, i love that vale/ pot thing looks neat! A+ on this one =P


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love your setup and your betta. So pretty!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww thanks guys =D


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful set up and fish!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

=D thanks Pekemom!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg, that pot is so cute! My tank isn't half as good, lol! I just love the neon/black/marble mix. I have dark blue glass flat marbles like those for my one and only 2 gallon


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh wow thanks bettasforever...the pot is really cute...ive seen it with a couple members here and they seem to love it...Marbles however hasnt so much as touched it yet haha...hoping he'll warm up to it eventually. He's never had anything to really go INTO


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I put blue mugs in my Betta tanks and it took them around 4 days to finally get the courage to go in them.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh good, so he's not being a scaredy fish, just normal =D...I'm glad...i was starting to be afraid he wouldnt like it >.<...I even put his two favorite marble things inside...two yellow ones...he often stares at them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He probably just feels uneasy going in a dark cave for the first time. It will take him a few days before he is sure there is nothing in there that will hurt him. 
Remember, most of their thoughts still have to do with living in the wild. 
And if you lived in the wild, would you go into a questionable dark cave without first making sure it is safe? lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah...i getcha...hes already a rather nervous, overly cautious fish heh


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG I love that pot!!!  It's totally fab! <3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks Wallywest =D...i figure the other people here with it like it, and it was fairly inexpensive =)...i hope he ends up loving it =D


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely tank set up, HayrideHaunter. I have that pot too - my fishie loves it!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks dragonfair!

Today he spent his time swimming over to the lip of the pot...so his nose was just inside the lip...or poking bare millimeters of his head inside the holes, checking it out for several seconds, and swimming away. I bet he goes in tomorrow!

My silly Marblemonster <3


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I also have that pot! But I have the pink one. Did you get it at Petco too? It's one of my favorite decorations. Your fish has always reminded me of Atlantis(the one in my avatar), they kind of look alike! Both so cute.  It took Atlantis a couple weeks until he ventured into his pot, but now he LOVES it!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yes i love your avatar! they do look very similar XD...yeah i saw yours, and i think dragonfairs, and one other...s;why i got it, heard good stuff!

hes sloooooowly warming up to it. hoping once he sees the yellow marbles he'll invesitgate!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww, he probably thinks his beloved yellow marbles are gone for good until he finally notices them in the pot. 
He will be so very happy!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! It looks like an underwater treasure cove! I like!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Aluyasha: omg that made me tear up a little...I feel bad now hehe...I hope he does find his way in there then!!!

Ilovebunnies: thanks! i guess it does kinda, doesnt it?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

HE WENT INSIDE THE POT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XD it was adorable! he sorta scooched slowly into the top of it...then disappeared. I saw him swim out the side a few moments later...and gave him a pellet XD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

inching...inching....NOOOOPE SWIM AWAY


*nudges plant...talks...stares at pot...ADORABLE yawn* SWIM AWAYYYYY...oh look...plant.


Semi-flare....STARING CONTEST!!!



wait for itt....wait for itttttt....aaaaaaaaaand...HE'S IN!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

^ click on the image and it'll bring you to the video...all four are vids


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHA OMG...i just noticed...in the fourth video...if you watch the side of the tank...you see his his nose/eye poke out...so cute XD


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Cute! Looks like he is reunited with his yellow marbles after all. 
I am glad he likes his pot now.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

me too =D


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful fish! And I love the decor! Good Job!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like he really likes that "cave".


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

nice! your betta looks alot like one of mine, he even has the big ears


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay! He looks like he loves his pot!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your ct is beautiful!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hanks so much guys =D


----------

